# Hertz AGR offers, where do I put my AGR #??



## mj_2134 (Dec 16, 2009)

I went to the AGR site, and want to take advantage of Hertz.

I get this:

To reserve this offer offline, call your Travel Agent, or Hertz directly at 1-800-654-2210 in the U.S. and Puerto Rico, or 1-800-263-0600 in Canada. Or call your local Hertz office. At the time of reservation, you must provide discount CDP #1229959, the applicable PC# from below and your Amtrak Guest Rewards number.

However, where do I input my AGR #?

Discount/CDP/Club Code: 1229959 (from above)

Promotional Coupon (PC): 123841 (from above)

Rate Code (RQ): DOES AGR# GO HERE?

Convention Number (CV): DOES AGR# GO HERE?

Voucher Number (IT): DOES AGR# GO HERE?

http://offer.hertz.com/offers/index.jsp?ta...=2Z_Savings.jsp


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 16, 2009)

You would enter you AGR number is the place where it asks for your *frequent flyer number*. Instead of choosing "American Airlines" or "Continental Airlines" or "United Airlines", one of the choices is "Amtrak"!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> You would enter you AGR number is the place where it asks for your *frequent flyer number*. Instead of choosing "American Airlines" or "Continental Airlines" or "United Airlines", one of the choices is "Amtrak"!


I think you have to sign up for Hertz's rewards club for that field to come up.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 16, 2009)

I believe it comes up comes up on the next screen where you put your name, payment, etc... - that's usually where they ask for the airline reward info.


----------



## mj_2134 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, it did come up, and I inputted Amtrak and my AGR #, can't wait for my big trip:

Coast Starlight LAX-SEA, three nights in SEA, one night in Forks (where they filmed "Twilight"), and then continue on Cascades to Vancouver, one-night there.

Plan to visit the Boeing Plant, as well as the Museum of Flight, and the Underground Tour.


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 17, 2009)

mj_2134 said:


> Yes, it did come up, and I inputted Amtrak and my AGR #, can't wait for my big trip:
> Coast Starlight LAX-SEA, three nights in SEA, one night in Forks (where they filmed "Twilight"), and then continue on Cascades to Vancouver, one-night there.
> 
> Plan to visit the Boeing Plant, as well as the Museum of Flight, and the Underground Tour.


Enjoy the trip and give us a full report when you return.


----------



## Bigval109 (Jan 22, 2010)

mj_2134 said:


> I went to the AGR site, and want to take advantage of Hertz.I get this:
> 
> To reserve this offer offline, call your Travel Agent, or Hertz directly at 1-800-654-2210 in the U.S. and Puerto Rico, or 1-800-263-0600 in Canada. Or call your local Hertz office. At the time of reservation, you must provide discount CDP #1229959, the applicable PC# from below and your Amtrak Guest Rewards number.
> 
> ...


Thanks  for this information I just got a better deal on my rental car plus double agr points


----------

